# Help with new Vizsla



## mets3148 (Dec 24, 2011)

We just got our new Vizsla last weekend. We really knew nothing about Vizslas but when we saw him he was absolutely beautiful and we just had to have him. We named him Ranger. Here are a few of the issues we are experiencing so far. Ranger is 6 months old. He spent those first six months of his life in a store with with other breeds of dogs. In fact he had a pal who he liked to sleep with every night so we worried when we first brought him home that he would have some separation anxiety and would not sleep well. We were wrong there. Once he goes into his crate at night he sleeps all the way through til morning without so much as a whimper. He seems to be starting to understand the concepts of "no" and "down" when we gesture with our hands. As far as having to relieve himself when he starts going in circles or sniffing the floor a lot we know it is time for him to go outside. He has only had a few accidents in the house so far (luckily only pee and we have wood floors). Surprisingly he mastered going up our stairs very quickly. Going down is another story but we started having him go downstairs starting with the last step then second to last then third, etc. He is at the fourth step now of five so were confident he will be going down them all in no time. The problem with Ranger is he never had any experience with learning the basic commands such as sit, stay, come, etc. We are planning on enrolling in some classes to help us but I was wondering if you guys had any tips for us. We adore this dog and he really loves it in our home. It is tough to be able to take him to the park or local trail to exercise because his lack of knowing the basic commands and small leash experience. I appreciate any tips that you all may have.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

You got a Vizsla from a pet store? AND you didn't know anything about them? Boy, you're in for a treat ;D I don't think you know QUITE what you've gotten yourself into!

That said, GOOD LUCK, they are an amazing and very enjoyable breed. It sounds like you are doing fine so far. I wouldn't worry TOO much about basic obedience until he is comfortable in your home. Yes you can work on it, but don't beat yourself up if he is slow to progress. I would definitely focus on trying to work him into getting more exercise, whether it's walks, off-leash play (risky at this point), or playing with other dogs. Working on obedience will also wear him out quickly.

Oh and I think he should get the stairs quickly. Mine learned to go down in a day when he was 9 weeks old.

Got any pictures of the new addition? We would love to see him!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Our V is super ADD when it comes to training, so we have to do short 10-15 minute sessions. As soon as she loses interest, we know it's time for a break! You can get a long lead for recall training (20-30 ft) and start practicing at a local park. The best training happens when our V is tired, usually after at least an hour of exercise. Welcome to the forum & please post pics!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

I second the long lead...... You will know very quickly if you will be able to let him off lease or not. 

Let him range out to almost the end of the lead, call him back, if he doesn't listen then give the lead a quick jerk and call him again, if he still doesn't come, then wreel him in. 

This is what I did with my V, and I got him at 8 months old, and he had never been off leash before i had him. After one hour of this in an open field, with very few other distractiosn around, I felt confident enough to let him off the leash, and he has not turned back since. 

Also try walking a zig zag pattern, or changing direction multiple times while he is on a long lead. This will teach him to pay attention to you while he is able to move freely. 

Soon enough he will start checking in with you every little while to make sure he is going to same way you are. 

Good luck, have fun!!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

the positive side of me says good luck!!!
the negative side of me says this turns out real bad.....

I researched and prepared for 10 yrs for a dog and about 5 of those years were researching the Vizsla....had to find a good breeder and make sure that the wife and myself were prepared for him!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

WHOA is the first command it will save his life-on lead say it-stop him and praise- stop the dog on command the rest comes with a lot of work


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> It is tough to be able to take him to the park or local trail to exercise because his lack of knowing the basic commands and small leash experience. I appreciate any tips that you all may have.


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/importance-of-mastering-art-of-walk.html

First order of business. Mastering the art of the walk.

RBD


----------

